# Ancien iMac et 10.3.9



## madmojito (24 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,

Je viens de récupérer un ancien iMac, et j'aimerais installer 10.3.9 dessus. Mais j'ignore si la machine (ancienne) supportera cet OS (récent). La question est double : est-ce techniquement possible ? Surtout, une telle mise à jour est-elle souhaitable (l'ordinateur gagnera-t-il en vitesse ou au contraire sera-t-il trop lent ?).  

 Voici les informations techniques que j'ai pu récupérer :

Processeur : PowerPC G3
Vitesse : 350Mhz
Mémoire intégrée : 64Mo
Mémoire virtuelle : 128Mo
Code de modèle : 406
Modèle : iMac
Disque dur : 6,34Go

Merci pour vos lumières !


----------



## Arlequin (24 Juillet 2006)

madmojito a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de r&#233;cup&#233;rer un ancien iMac, et j'aimerais installer 10.3.9 dessus. Mais j'ignore si la machine (ancienne) supportera cet OS (r&#233;cent). La question est double : est-ce techniquement possible ? Surtout, une telle mise &#224; jour est-elle souhaitable (l'ordinateur gagnera-t-il en vitesse ou au contraire sera-t-il trop lent ?).
> 
> ...


 
Oui c'est faisable mais je te conseille de changer de disque dur, car 6 c'est un peu juste, et &#233;galement augmenter la ram &#224; minimum 256 ! 

Ne pas oublier non plus de faire la mise &#224; jour du firmware AVANT d'installer osx, au risque de bousiller la machine !

Quant &#224; savoir si cela est souhaitable, ben tout d&#233;pend de ce que tu comptes en faire ! 

&#224; +


----------



## plovemax (24 Juillet 2006)

madmojito a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> La question est double : est-ce techniquement possible ?



indubitablement oui mais comme dit précédemment augmenter la mémoire vive : perso le mien qui est à peine plus puissant fonctionne avec 320 Mo et c'est tout juste confortable ce qui nous amène



			
				madmojito a dit:
			
		

> Surtout, une telle mise à jour est-elle souhaitable (l'ordinateur gagnera-t-il en vitesse ou au contraire sera-t-il trop lent ?).



Un tel iMac sous os 9 sera beaucoup plus véloce que sous OS X. Cependant les soft pour OS 9 commencent à dater et certains ne sont plus supportés. Enfin tu ne profitera pas des avantages d'un système unix en OS 9.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2006)

Un t&#233;moignage ? 

L'iMac G3/450 de mon fiston fait tourner Panther (10.3.9) dans ses 384 Mo, et ce avec une r&#233;activit&#233; tout &#224; fait acceptable. Je n'ai pas d'impression de lenteur particuli&#232;re lorsque, parfois, je l'utilise, bien que travaillant habituellement avec mon iMac G4/700.


----------



## plovemax (25 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Un témoignage ?
> 
> L'iMac G3/450 de mon fiston fait tourner Panther (10.3.9) dans ses 384 Mo, et ce avec une réactivité tout à fait acceptable. Je n'ai pas d'impression de lenteur particulière lorsque, parfois, je l'utilise, bien que travaillant habituellement avec mon iMac G4/700.



C'est vrai tant qu'on reste sur des applications pas trop gourmandes (bureautique petites retouches d'images...). Dès que tu manipules de gros fichiers images (perso je manipule parfois de fichiers images de plus de 250 Mo alors image un filtre photoshop ou gimp là dessus  ) ou des fichiers vidéo là çà rame quand même; Chez moi l'iMac DV est en dual boot mac os 9 et mac os X comme çà je choisissais le système qui me convenait le mieux pour ce que je voulais faire. (Maintenant le problème se pose plus j'ai l'iMac intel  )


----------



## madmojito (25 Juillet 2006)

Arlequin a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est faisable mais je te conseille de changer de disque dur, car 6 c'est un peu juste, et &#233;galement augmenter la ram &#224; minimum 256 !
> 
> Ne pas oublier non plus de faire la mise &#224; jour du firmware AVANT d'installer osx, au risque de bousiller la machine !
> 
> ...



Merci &#224; tous de vos r&#233;ponses. 

Question en lien avec le post d'Arlequin : Le changement du disque dur est-il compliqu&#233; ? Quelle marque de disque dur conseilles-tu ? Pour ce qui concerne l'installation du la m&#233;moire vive, faut-il enlever la barrette actuellement pr&#233;sente pour installer la nouvelle ?

L'usage de cet ordinateur sera simple : traitement de texe, quelques images, et internet.


----------



## Arlequin (25 Juillet 2006)

madmojito a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous de vos réponses.
> 
> Question en lien avec le post d'Arlequin : Le changement du disque dur est-il compliqué ?


 
Non, un peu de patience, quelques pièges à éviter, mais au final, assez simple, voir ici




			
				madmojito a dit:
			
		

> Quelle marque de disque dur conseilles-tu ?


 
suis pas raciste, sauf peut être envers maxtor, sinon, WD et Seagate restent mes favoris



			
				madmojito a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui concerne l'installation du la mémoire vive, faut-il enlever la barrette actuellement présente pour installer la nouvelle ?


 
voui, voir ici aussi



			
				madmojito a dit:
			
		

> L'usage de cet ordinateur sera simple : traitement de texe, quelques images, et internet.


 
alors vas y, lance toi, tu ne le regretteras pas !


----------



## madmojito (25 Juillet 2006)

OK merci !


----------



## mac_a_mi_temps (13 Août 2006)

Bonjour tous et toutes...Pour ma part, sachez que j'ai install&#233; Mac OS X 10.3.9 sur un imac G3 333Mhz avec (et oui et tenez vous bien) 128 Mo de Ram... J'ai depuis install&#233; 256 Mo de Ram (le maximum que supporte cette machine) et m&#234;me si il y a un peu de latence, ca fonctionne tr&#232;s bien, mais bon, pour un usage tout se qu'il y a de plus l&#233;ger, sachez le...Internet, stockage de photo, traitement de texte (suite Office ici)...

Le disque dur install&#233; originalement dessus est trop petit pour accueuillir les 3 Go de l'Os X...Je ne saurais te conseiller d'en mettre un plus gros sans toutefois y placer un monstre... J'ignore si c'est le disque dur ou une faute de ma part, mais en ce moment, je "gal&#232;re" fort dans l'installation d'un disque dur plus gros que l'original, je tente de mette un 20Go et l'installation ne se compl&#232;te pas, j'ai "erreur" lors de l'installation et le CD no 2 ne m'est pas demand&#233; par la suite, chose qui ne s'&#233;tait pas produite sur l'installation de l'OS 10.3.9 sur le petit 6 Go...J'ai plac&#233; en esclave le disque dur que je veux mettre sur le imac, je l'ai partitionn&#233; et l'ai remis dans le petit imac...m&#234;me probl&#232;me, plus fort encore, plus moyen d'effacer mon partitionnement fait sur mon G4 lorsque plac&#233; en esclave...mais ca, c'est une autre histoire, je vais tenter d'obtenir de l'aide sur un partie du forum qui discute de cela...

&#224; plus,  Mac a Mi temp


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2006)

mac_a_mi_temps a dit:
			
		

> J'ignore si c'est le disque dur ou une faute de ma part, mais en ce moment, je "galère" fort dans l'installation d'un disque dur plus gros que l'original, je tente de mette un 20Go et l'installation ne se complète pas, j'ai "erreur" lors de l'installation et le CD no 2 ne m'est pas demandé par la suite, chose qui ne s'était pas produite sur l'installation de l'OS 10.3.9 sur le petit 6 Go...J'ai placé en esclave le disque dur que je veux mettre sur le imac, je l'ai partitionné et l'ai remis dans le petit imac...même problème, plus fort encore, plus moyen d'effacer mon partitionnement fait sur mon G4 lorsque placé en esclave...mais ca, c'est une autre histoire, je vais tenter d'obtenir de l'aide sur un partie du forum qui discute de cela...
> 
> à plus,  Mac a Mi temp



Si tu met un disque dur de plus de 8 Go sur ce Mac, il te faut le partitionner de façon que la première partition du disque fasse moins de 8 Go, et installer le système sur cette partition impérativement, ces Mac ne peuvent démarrer que si le système est installé dans les 8 premiers Go du disque. J'ai le même problème sur mon PowerBook G3/266 avec un disque de 40 Go.


----------



## Max London (18 Août 2006)

Moi j'ai le soucis inverse:  J'ai installé MacOs 10.3.9 sur mon iMac G3 (350 Mhz, 256 mb, 60 gb), et maintenant j'aimerais bien installer MacOs 9.2.2 dessus, c'est quand même bien plus rapide pour faire tourner des applications Classic.
Hé bien je redémarre sur le CD de MacOs 9.2.2, mon disque dur n'apparait pas sur le bureau, quand j'essaye d'installer MacOs, il ne trouve aucun volume utilisable.
Un peu démoralisé, j'ouvre l'utilitaire de disque (toujours en mode CD), la, il me recconait mon DD de 60 gb, mais c'est un volume "Non monté", et il le voit vide (comme si je n'avais rien installé dessus).

Une idée?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2006)

Oui, tu d&#233;marre sous Mac OS X, et tu installe "classic", pas besoin de d&#233;marrer sur le CD. Une fois classic install&#233;, il fera les deux, classic depuis Mac OS X et syst&#232;me 9.2.2 bootable (Classic est un syst&#232;me 9.2.2 tout &#224; fait op&#233;rationnel qui peut tr&#232;s bien faire fonctionner ton Mac en se passant d'OS X).


----------



## divoli (18 Août 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Une fois classic installé, il fera les deux, classic depuis Mac OS X et système 9.2.2 bootable




:mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2006)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:



Ben si, j'ai trois Mac ici où j'ai procédé comme ça. Evidemment, il faut avoir un modèle capable de démarrer sous OS 9, mais c'est le cas de son iMac.


----------



## divoli (18 Août 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben si, j'ai trois Mac ici o&#249; j'ai proc&#233;d&#233; comme &#231;a. Evidemment, il faut avoir un mod&#232;le capable de d&#233;marrer sous OS 9, mais c'est le cas de son iMac.



J'ai toujours pens&#233; que pour rebooter sur MacOS 9, il fallait avoir installer l'OS sur une partition d&#233;di&#233;, diff&#233;rente de celle sur laquelle on avait install&#233; OS X (dual boot).
Ce qui n'emp&#234;che pas de d&#233;finir Classic comme &#233;tant sur cette partition.

Je ne vois pas comment Max va choisir son volume de d&#233;marrage...

Mais enfin bon, si tu le dis...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2006)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours pensé que pour rebooter sur MacOS 9, il fallait avoir installer l'OS sur une partition dédié (dual boot).
> 
> Je ne vois pas comment Max va choisir son volume de démarrage...
> 
> Mais enfin bon, si tu le dis...



Sur mon PowerBook G3/266, j'ai sur *la même partition* Mac OS X 10.2.8, Mac OS 9.2.2, et Mac OS 8.6. Les seules précaution que j'ai du prendre, c'est de renommer mes deux dossiers systèmes 9.2 et 8.6 (j'ai ajouté 92 et 86 à la fin du nom), et de remplacer le tableau de bord démarrage du 8.6 par une copie de celui du 9.2.2, qui accepte de montrer tous les dossiers systèmes valides d'une partition, à l'instar de Prefs Système -> Démarrage de Mac OS X.

La seule chose qu'on ne puisse pas faire, c'est mettre deux systèmes X sur la même partition.


----------



## claude72 (19 Août 2006)

Je confirme : ça fait très longtemps que le Mac peut avoir deux systèmes différents sur la même partition déjà quand le système 7 est sorti, beaucoup de Mac se sont retrouvés avec le 7 et le 6 installés sur le même disque. Le problème le plus délicat à résoudre était de pouvoir choisir le système de démarrage : en effet, le tableau de bord "Démarrage" ne permettait de choisir que *le disque de démarrage* (ou la partition de démarrage), donc si tu n'as qu'un disque dur, avec une seule partition, le tableau de bord d'origine Apple ne te permet pas de choisir l'un ou l'autre des systèmes présents sur ce disque : à ce problème, 2 solutions :
- utiliser deux disques, ou deux partitions, et installer chaque système sur chaque partition
- utiliser un utilitaire supplémentaire pour choisir le système : "System Picker" ou "System Switcher" par exemple (si ma mémoire est bonne).

En revanche, le tableaux de bord "Démarrage" du 9.22 affiche non plus les disques (ou les partitions) mais *les dossiers système valides qu'il trouve* : il est donc possible de choisir entre plusieurs dossiers système présent sur le même disque car il ne faut pas oublier que les dernières mises à jour 9,21 et 9,22 de l'OS 9 étaient surtout destinées à améliorer la compatibilité avec OS X : le nouveau tableaux de bord "Démarrage" qui permet de choisir entre deux systèmes sur la même partition, a été fait pour pouvoir choisir entre le 9 et le X installés sur le même disque.
C'est aussi pour cette raison que le dossier "Applications" s'appelle "Applications (Mac OS 9)" : pour pouvoir le distinguer du dossier "Applications" de Mac OS X quand les deux sont sur le même disque


----------



## WebOliver (19 Août 2006)

Comme cela a été dit plusieurs fois dans ce fil, un iMac G3 et Panther font tout à fait bon ménage. Ce labo datant maintenant de quelques années en atteste.

Depuis Jaguar (10.2), mais surtout depuis Panther (10.3), Apple a pris soin d'optimiser ces OS pour qu'ils fonctionnent de manière correcte sur des Mac ayant déjà pas mal de kilomètres au compteur.

Auparavant, l'installation d'un nouvel OS, signifiait pour beaucoup de machines, un perte de réactivité; ça n'est plus le cas (dans une échelle de temps malgré tout raisonnable s'entend).


----------



## Max London (19 Août 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, tu démarre sous Mac OS X, et tu installe "classic", pas besoin de démarrer sur le CD. Une fois classic installé, il fera les deux, classic depuis Mac OS X et système 9.2.2 bootable (Classic est un système 9.2.2 tout à fait opérationnel qui peut très bien faire fonctionner ton Mac en se passant d'OS X).



J'ai suivit ton conseil, j'ouvre préférences système, Classic, puis la je ne peux pas sélectionner mon Macitosh HD, il est grisé.  Quand je clique dessus, il me dit:
"Le volume sélectionné n'est pas autorisé en écriture"
Saperlipopette, c'est pourtant sur ce volume que j'ai installé MacOS X.3.9
Une autre solution?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2006)

Si tu es bien logg&#233; en administrateur, je pense qu'une r&#233;paration des autorisations s'impose.


----------



## Max London (19 Août 2006)

Essayé aussi 
Dis moi, tu ne sais pas si le disque dur n'a pas pu être formatté en un format incompatible ou quoi?
En tout cas merci Pascal pour ta rapidité


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2006)

Non, je ne pense pas que ce soit une question de format. Par contre, je ne comprend pas bien comment tu proc&#232;des. Tu n'as pas un disque "Restauration des logiciels" avec ton Mac ? Moi, pour installer Classic, je d&#233;marre sous X depuis mon disque dur, et j'installe classic depuis ce CD.


----------



## Max London (19 Août 2006)

J'ai essayé deux possibilité: booter sur le CD de 9.2.2, la il ne me recconait pas mon disque dur, et j'ai essayé aussi d'ouvrir les préférences systèmes (sous Os X), puis la section Classic, puis j'ai cliqué sur "installer Classic".
Bah sinon je réinitialise le disque dur, c'est pas bien long de réinstaller le système


----------

